# cruel fish tank KEYCHAIN i kid you not



## bettaboo (Aug 31, 2009)

THIS IS BEYOND CRUELTY










i know its a goldfish BUT ITS HORRIBLE
it makes we want to cry :'(


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya, I saw that during the Olympics. The worst thing about it is that goldfish NEED atleast 20 gallons to thrive!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

how the crap do they breathe?!?!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

This boils my blood. That's just ridiculous. Like AlexXx said, how can it breathe? What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We've had this discussion about these things many times in the past. I think some of these things aren't being sold anymore.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Whats worse than that: 








THAT, my friends, is worse than the fish keychain. Or at least close to it in "bad vibes". In my opinion, at least.  

On a vaguely unrelated note, this amuses me:


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

HAHA thats awesome. Who wouldnt want a giant fishtank desk?!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I know I want one... eventually. Maybe.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

and that not cruall at all the desk anyway


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

yet another reason to dislike Miley Cyrus. :T

Your desk pic reminds me of this:


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

what dose that have anything to do with miley cyrus


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

and that sink isnt crual is there is air holes and is big


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Eh? I was replying to TianTian's post.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

???


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I was replying to your previous post.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I think the sink was meant to go along with the desk as cool fishtank furniture things....

Seriously, whoever made that keychain should be carted away to the asylm....idiot


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah we've had this convo before lol. I posted that keychain pic


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

< something to go with the fishtank sink


----------



## WildBlue (Sep 5, 2009)

Just horrible!! The desk is cool though but it could probly use less fish. They looked crammed in there!


----------

